# Epirb



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Looking to start going offshore soon just wondering if anyone Carries epirbs?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Plenty. Required under State law details depend on the State.

Personally I think it's bunk. I carry a PLB with integral GPS in my PFD. Battery life (when triggered) is 24 hours, c/f an EPIRB which is 48.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bigdyl

If you value life, family and friends, buy one. And I hope you _never_ get to use it.

Facts are though, that going offshore increases your risk of being far from help if things do go horribly wrong (medical condition; sudden bad weather; capsize and inability to re-enter kayak; shark attack; hypothermia; sinking kayak; you are disabled due hooked by trebles; out of light; hit by power/sail boat; out of energy - big fight with monster fish, and way offshore, though in this case I would radio for help; hungry.

*hungry*??? Delete this one, it's a joke, but it isn't. It isn't, as your life is not in grave and imminent danger. But some people do it...they ring 000 when their pizza is late! :shock: :shock:

Going kayaking offshore, or any risk taking, _ideally_ should have a structured plan of safety barriers to help prevent disaster.

The first of these IMO is skills instruction and training (correct paddle strokes, re-entries, surf skills etc. see viewtopic.php?f=9&t=51740&p=531427&hilit=SE+QLd+Safety+Day#p531427). The best antidote for trouble is prevention, and skills are a large part of this.

The second is weather reading, including the interaction of currents and wind, squalls, visibility and direction finding, to name a few. Navigation is closely linked.

Your visibility to other watercraft is important....clothing colour, flag, lights

Suitable clothing (for immersion) is in here too.

Now _if_ things do go wrong, you need to be able to communicate your requirement for help. The order of escalation depends on the level of the danger. 
1. if it is not life threatening danger, try a vertical paddle wave first. I have used this and received early help from a stink boat hundreds of metres away. 
2. try signalling by whistle (recommend Fox 40 Sharkz)
3. use marine radio to other vessels within radio range (may well be out of sight), or failing that to VMR/coastguard
4. mobile phone to VMR/coastguard (less reliable because you may be out of range, and because mobiles are not waterproof)
5. ONLY if your life is in grave and imminent danger, activate the PLB/EPIRB. Dru has mentioned this, with GPS, and the advantage is, that EMS will find you quickly, as with GPS in the PLB, EMS will be looking in an area less than 100m X 100m. When you are in big trouble, that has to be worth $ 400. (one supplier...https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_item ... olutePage=).

Hope this is helpful

Trevor


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Tonystott said:


> I believe a VHF radio should be mandatory offshore, ideally one with inbuilt GPS like the Lowrance LHR-80. It has a distress button - press this and you send out a mayday plus your GPS position. I carry mine every time I go outside.


Must admit I like that function on my VHF. I had limited range out at the GBR though, and the PLB would work fine. You also need to do the license (which I haven't yet). It wouldn't get you past the EPIRB law, anymore than a PLB.

Nice function though.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

dru said:


> Tonystott said:
> 
> 
> > I believe a VHF radio should be mandatory offshore, ideally one with inbuilt GPS like the Lowrance LHR-80. It has a distress button - press this and you send out a mayday plus your GPS position. I carry mine every time I go outside.
> ...


It is a good function. But like all things electronic, it _could_ fail too. Not that they do very often....maybe a flat battery for example.

I would still recommend a PLB (EPIRB if in waters that mandate that). It is fully sealed with a battery life of 5 years from date of manufacture. When you are really in deep trouble, with no other quicker chances of help, this is IMO the way to go. (the GPS function is the only one to go for)

trev


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Bigdyl said:


> Looking to start going offshore soon just wondering if anyone Carries epirbs?


What do you class as offshore?

How far are you realistically considering travelling?

Will you be out alone or will you be predominantly seeking the company of others whilst out yonder, particularly the more established groups like those fishing at Noosa, Caloundra, Palmy etc?

I think you'll find that the vast majority of the boys that fish these spots don't carry an epirb. Whether this is a good thing or not, I don't know. Most of these inshore grounds that us SEQ yakkers refer to as 'offshore' are well within the boundaries for the requirement to carry an epirb anyway. So at the end of the day it comes down to a personal decision.

The more adventurous types like K1 & Dru who have paddled sea kayaks off into the distance solo on numerous occasions may disagree with me, but if you're fishing the local inshore reefs (offshore) such as those at Noosa, Caloundra, Palmy etc then you will rarely if ever be out there alone and never wide enough to be required by law to carry one.

If for whatever reason you're planning on hitting some remote destination or paddling miles out to sea on your own, then yes by all means get the best epirb you can afford.

As stated above, get yourself a radio at the very least though. This will keep you in contact with others on the water and the local VMR if you run into trouble, and it's great when you're out with a group to be able to keep in touch with what everybody else is up to and how many fish they have caught.

I find epirbs, big, cumbersome and expensive and at this stage cannot see myself purchasing one for the fishing that I partake in (mostly on the inshore reefs of the coasts aka offshore).

Kev


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm that predictable? :wink:

I like those VHR radios with GPS and the emergency call. Problem is you have to do the corse and pass a license test. Which is worthwhile, but a bit a pain. Mostly everyone is inside the limits, so there's no legal issue. And a kayakers first consideration is to make sure they can rescue themselves.

But predictably, for going outside it just seems too easy. Make sure the PLB has GPS, if you ever use it, you want them closer than a mile or two. A PLB slipped inside your PLF tethered to the same... Takes no space, neatly tucks away. Always there. Gotta ask, why not? The only answer I can think of is $, which probably means there are other questions and priorities to think through.

Still one of those VHF radios, set up properly, if you how to use it legally... Not a bad option either.


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

Just ask yourself this:

Imagine yourself in the most remote location you are likely to kayak and you're on your own.

Suddenly, either you or your craft are incapacitated.

What are you going to do?
~


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Tonystott said:


> In summary - easy peasy. The OP cost $59, a small price to pay to being legal and savvy with correct radio procedure.


Thanks Tony. It is not hard. It is called 'marine radio operators vhf certificate of proficiency' - mrovcp.

As you say, it is cheap, easy, and worthwhile having to make your use of one legal. One of the greatest advantages of doing the course is it enables you to communicate clearly. I may be wrong, but I think many VMR/Coastguard stations offer the course regularly.

trev


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Is this course offered broadly or just at your VMR?

I hunted extensively, but found nothing thatidnt align with professional qualifications. Which I also can hamde overtime. Does any VMR in Sydney offer this "cut down" course?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

dru said:


> Is this course offered broadly or just at your VMR?
> 
> I hunted extensively, but found nothing thatidnt align with professional qualifications. Which I also can hamde overtime. Does any VMR in Sydney offer this "cut down" course?


This may help Dru....

http://www.acma.gov.au/WEB/STANDARD/pc=PC_1743 or this 
http://www.amc.edu.au/marine-radio-oper ... ncy-mrovcp or this
http://www.vhfradioonline.com/html/vhf_mrovcp.html

trev


----------

